# 1996 peugeot 306 gti6



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Well this came about around this time last year, I had a phone call out the blue asking if I still bought in peugeots (I specialise in them), we got talking and it was an elderly gent who had a phase 1 306 gti from new and it had covered 10k miles, well the more I heard the more I couldn't resist going to take a look, I got there and was greeted to this-



It was literally like going to view a two year old car, when I opened the door I was greeted with the new car smell, yes even twenty years later, the car is as genuine as can be and literally was serviced by the supplying dealer from day one, we agreed a price and it was loaded up on my truck and back to my place.



When I got it back I went over the car to see what I could do to spruce it up, it was perfectly fine but just required those finishing touches.

I sent the wheels off for refurbishment and whilst all stripped down I replaced the two budget tyres, then fitted a pair to match the rear on the car, this meant all four tyres were the same make. With the wheels off the brake disc,s and calipers looked manky and covered in surface rust, I stripped them off and replaced the disc's with new front and rear, the calipers were then stripped down blasted and repainted, the rears just being the caliper slider (part the pads sit in) repainted and the calipers themselves cleaned up, as they are aluminium they cleaned up like new, the rear disc backing plates looked a a mess so I ordered some new and had the fitting bolts re zinc plated.

Wheels, brakes and tyres all looking as new-





After a clean with the pressure washer all the door shuts, engine bay and wheel arches were washed down (never got any pictures of this unfortunately) it was more or less looking 10 X better, I then have the car a few passes with the machine polisher and meguires cutting paste.

Left me with this-









Engine bay-



That's where the car stood up until today, I stored it at my lock up and today dusted it off and brought it out, the car still looked amazing but the more I looked at the interior it bugged me, it has had over matts fitted and these have protected the carpets greatly but once the matts were removed from the car there was outlines where the dust and dirt had collected, I had a relatively quiet day today so decided the best way to tackle this was to remove the seats and carpets and jet washed the carpets with a mild solution of apc.

The inside of the car was very clean but just had build up of dirt and dust in all the cracks and crevices of the dash, seats etc, I didn't want to use much chemical cleaners etc as I want to keep the original smell of the car. The dirt and dust was easy to remove, a paint brush and the Hoover sorted the dust, the carpets well-

Before the carpets-





Here you can see the dirt line-



Removed the interior to get the front and rear sections of the carpets out, whilst stripping the car it was amazing to see how original it was and the condition was perfect.

Front piece out-



Rear piece out-



Perfect floor pan!!

Front carpet section out and covered in apc, left to soak-



Both pieces getting washed and looking better for it-



Rear piece draining off the excess water



With both parts of the Carpet cleaned and vac'd they looked amazing and dare I say it as good as new-





With both carpet sections now cleaned and dry I was left with the drivers side of the carpet very hairy, I can only think this is due to the feet getting in and out of the car-



I got the heat gun on this and went over it gingerly, the heat made the larger pieces of the carpet contract and made a massive improvement-



It was now a case of making sure everything was nice and dry and refitted to the car.

Update to follow.

Carl


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely juubly, nice French motor, one very lucky find.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks/sounds amazing, hope you bought it and have plenty of pics to show?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Surely, in that condition, it must be a keeper?


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

That is mint! Hope its going to be a showcar


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

transtek said:


> Surely, in that condition, it must be a keeper?


It was sold until my brother wanted it, now it's back with me again, was a silly idea to sell.

Carl


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mmmmm lovely :argie:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good god. Amazing.

I'd love to know what you paid for it!


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Good god. Amazing.
> 
> I'd love to know what you paid for it!


Me Too


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

JJ0063 said:


> Good god. Amazing.
> 
> I'd love to know what you paid for it!





SimTaylor said:


> Me Too


Let's just say it was a lot more than he was offered in part exchange, I have morals and felt I gave him a good price for the car. He was happy and I left smiling also.

Carl


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Really nice and interesting to see a pre-facelift GTI6. I'd always assumed that in this shape it was S16 only.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

mechrepairs said:


> Let's just say it was a lot more than he was offered in part exchange, I have morals and felt I gave him a good price for the car. He was happy and I left smiling also.
> 
> Carl


That's very nice to hear. A true honest gentleman there.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

with the carpets now dry and the hairy stuff made better it was time to refit it all back into the car, with both the front and rear carpts back in the difference before and after was clear to see-





I never took any photos of this part but the front seat rails on both sides were covered in grease from the factory and had collected all the dust and small particles of dirt that have been floating about over the years, this was all washed off and the side trims of the seats cleaned, basically the parts you cant reach when the seats are fitted in the car.

All back together-



The interior now just needs the glass doing and various little marks on some of the interior plastics.

Carl


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's stunning. What a find! I have a soft spot for these as I owned a Miami Blue ph1 d turbo back in the mid 90s. Always wanted a diablo red one though lol. 

Very nice car indeed. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a spare hour at work today in between mot tests and decided to give the car a wash, it hadn't had one yet since it was pulled out the storage unit, it didn't look that bad just had a lot of dust on it.

Mid way through-





Auto shine red 7 on the wheels, I find this stuff really good value at £27 for 5 litres and in my eyes works just as well as dragons breath.

Even goes red the same-



Once the car was washed and I dried it down with the aid of some auto shine tango, I sorted all the door shuts, boot shut and bonnet area, this thing really surprises with the condition.

Engine bay shot-



Close up view of the engine, even the aluminium still looks great-



It was then time to get on with work, once finished I picked up the kids and took a few finished shots-





I had to show you all how good it was and take a few shots of it from underneath-

From the back, spare wheel area, even an an new unused michellin mxt tyre!-



Boot floor-



From the drivers side floor pan-



Drivers front wheel arch-



Oh and the daughter fell sleep, think I bored her-



Plan is to use the car for the summer to and from work and in the winter pull off a few rusty bits like the coil springs and struts etc and get them looking like the rest of the car.

Thanks for looking people, will just be cleaning it now as it really doesn't need anything else. Hope you enjoyed it.

Nice to find cars like this, it really gets some attention when parked up, it literally looks brand new.

Carl


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Already said lovely jubbly, just have to say I'm so jealous, well done on your interior clean.


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

Wow, awesome. getting pretty rare these days. I used to have a facelift one many years ago. Fantastic work.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Words can't describe how mint, that wee car is!! :argie:
I have a real love for 306s and so to see and phase 1 gti-6 in such nick, with basically no miles is heart warming! It's cleaner than most modern cars!

Diablo red is hard to beat and I think it does cling well to the more classic shape of the ph1. 

Also, good on you for being genuine with the seller! Manners are easy carried. 
You must get all the arches and floor pan sealed with Bilt hamber stuff and keep it in the condition it's in. 

Can't wait to see more updates, even if it's just a quick wash :lol:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Fantastic thread. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovely car pal,have fun


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Still going strong and no issues to mention at all, other than it getting dirty and giving me plenty of smiles, covered nearly 800 miles now, brings the total miles to 14100 now.

Quick clean.

Before, red 7 added to the wheels and g101 in all the nooks and crannies-


Red 7 working its magic-


Afterwards-


Afters, wiped down with auto smart tango-




Gave the engine bay a wipe down-


Looking for some good dashboard and trim cleaner that's not slippy and won't make the dash all shines, anyone got any they recommend?

There's my effort.

Many thanks, Carl


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that car!!! Absolutely stunning. 

Have a look at Poorboys Natural Look trim dressing. It doesn't make it shiny, but does provide UV protection on plastics and leather. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bloody hell, what a find mate. Cracking condition. 
As for your dash treatment i would recommend carpro perl. Really versatile and when diluted can do many different areas on your car. 
Really worth a look😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic such a find. Poorboys natural trim its water based and keeps the trim looking standard but gives uv protection.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

mechrepairs said:


> Well this came about around this time last year, I had a phone call out the blue asking if I still bought in peugeots (I specialise in them), we got talking and it was an elderly gent who had a phase 1 306 gti from new and it had covered 10k miles, well the more I heard the more I couldn't resist going to take a look, I got there and was greeted to this-


What a great find, that's a brand new car.

Something about it is making me think it's a bit "Gay" though !  :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Love that car! excellent condition. jealous


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Adams dash dressing is very good, but ony one supplier in the UK sadly.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought this sold on eBay? What happened?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

JJ0063 said:


> Thought this sold on eBay? What happened?


Guy asked regards all the paperwork whilst the advert was live, I was away racing in spa so couldn't double check, I had misplaced the service book, told him and he got the hump and basically just ignored me. Not to worry, since found the service book and the car is great so his loss, my gain.

Madness really as the car has so much paper work, all the old log books, invoices, mots etc and just the condition of the car you can tell exactly what it is and isn't.

Car dealer as well so I am sure he knows the gag regards a service book, think he was after a money maker?

Carl


----------



## partybish (Jul 1, 2008)

Was looking up how to machine polish Peugeot paint and stumbled across this old thread. It seems you have a knack of finding low mileage pugs Carl, this one is simply stunning!! Are you gonna post any of the recent acquisition?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Thought I would bump the post, still got the car and enjoy it as and when, a lot has happened in the time since the last post, moved house, bought a new business premises, then bought the unit next door. Not too mention bought more cars (as you do)

I fixed a few niggles like a door speaker not working, carried out a full timing belt kit change and basically used it for a couple of months, nowadays it’s definitely not a fast car but it’s a great feeling driving an old mint classic.

people love it when parked up at work and most say along the lines of “I had one of them back in the day”


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just had a read through with a brew  

Really good to see you've still got it and it still looks as good - a credit to being looked after with the original owner (but 10k miles !!! - thats ridiculous) and you're are over the past 5 years or so ...


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I believe it’s done 14k now.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks so similar to the 306 Dturbo.
Wife had a new Sigma Blue one in 1996 and kept it 10 years before getting a Mini Cooper.
Had a blast with it and so much room in the back with the seats down for carrying stuff.
Great to see this in the hands of an enthusiast.


----------

